# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Noch ein ratloser Anfnger

## myoldboard

Hi,

ich habe auch diese Frage nach der Boardgrsse. Habe hier schon rumgelesen aber ich werde mir einfach nicht sicher!
Ich bin 1,77 und ca 57kg leicht und habe meine ersten Surf-Versuche letztes und vorletztes Jahr auf einem Hifly Slalom von 1992 gemacht.=D
Naja das ging schon, aber wenden, halsen und Wasserstart kann ich jetzt noch nicht gut bis nicht, dafr ist das Brett, so gern ich es mag, einfach zu kippelig gewesen. Und das alte Viech von Segel zu schwer! 

Also suche ich jetzt etwas leichteres, ein freeride was nicht lter als sieben Jahre ist und ich dachte, mindestens ein 105l und hchstens 120l. Liege ich damit richtig?
Wren 105l dramatisch zu wenig oder machen mir 120l bald keinen Spass mehr?
Das Board soll auf den bayerischen Seen UND auf dem Mittelmeer gefahren werden. Wre es ein Problem, wenn es schon ein bichen zum Slalom tendiert?
Danke fr alle Tips und sorry fr den wahrscheinlich 1000. Beitrag mit dieser Frage..!

----------


## paulchen

Hi!
bist du schon im gleiten/fussschlaufen/trapez oder dmpelst du noch? welche segel willst du darauf fahren? denke mit einem freerideboard (rocket, x-cite, shark, ...) bist du sicher besser dran die basics zu lernen. ein slalomboard, wre dazu sicher nicht so geeignet. 
wegen dem volumen ist es schwer zu beurteilen wie du bereits jetzt mit dem board klar kommst (wie hoch dein level ist) und wie ambitioniert du bist. um die basics besser zu erlernen und auf'm see wren ein paar liter mehr sicher nicht verkehrt. wenn das board aber vorallem spass machen soll und du frusttollerant bist kannst du sicher auch etwas um die 105 bis 110l nehmen.
aber besser als jeder rat den man dir dazu geben kann, ist es wenn du einfach mal an einer surfschule/station ein paar bretter mit unterschiedlichen volumen testest. dies kann dir einen fehlkauf ersparen.

gre, paul

----------


## Henne282

also nach deiner beschreibung wrde ich eher zu 120 und mehr raten. Mit 105litern wird es schon verdammt schwer nen shotstart zu machen wenn etwas wellengang ist. Ich denke man kann besser am anfang ne nummer grer nehmen und erstmal die basics richtig lernen bevor man zum kleinen brett greift. Da wird man am anfang kein spa mit haben.

----------


## myoldboard

Mhm, also meine Frustrationsgrenze ist glaub ich relativ weit gesteckt, ich denke sonst htte ich es nie als blutiger Anfnger mit dem alten Slalomboard, einem 6.4er Segel bei Wellegang im Meer ausgehalten, um mich danach eventuell selber "reinzuschleppen", weil ich leider abgetrieben war und Sturm aufkam (das war noch 2008).
Aber wieder Slalom muss wirklich nicht sein, ich habe nur gesehen, dass manche freerider vom shape her ein bichen zum Slalom tendieren und mich gefragt, ob das schlimm ist.
Ende letzte Saison war ich kurz vor'm Trapez, aber es war halt Italien und es wurde Herbst und die letzten Tage war der Wind so stark, dass ich mich nicht alleine mit meinem "Riesen" und einem Trapez rausgetraut habe, denn es war nicht gerade ein Anfnger-Revier.
Ich hatte also den ganzen Urlaub lang Muskelkater in den Armen!
In den Schlaufen stand ich am Schluss schon manchmal und Gleiten habe ich immer fter geschafft (und genossen). :Smile:  

Das mit dem Ausprobieren in der surfschule, ist das teuer?? Gerade denke ich, vielleicht wren 115l ein ganz guter Kompromiss..

----------


## myoldboard

Ach so, habe noch vergessen was zu den Segeln zu schreiben. Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. 
In Italien reichen mir oft 4.4, hier am See knnte ich bestimmt manchmal ein 6.5 - 7 oder so brauchen nehm ich an. Ich hoffe nicht grsser, das erschlgt mich ja..!!

Danke euch schonmal!

----------


## Amerigo

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch diese Frage nach der Boardgrsse. Habe hier schon rumgelesen aber ich werde mir einfach nicht sicher!
> Ich bin 1,77 und ca 57kg leicht und habe meine ersten Surf-Versuche letztes und vorletztes Jahr auf einem Hifly Slalom von 1992 gemacht.=D



Ich bin 10 KG schwerer als du.

Ich kann dir von mir aus schildern, dass ich als erstes ein HiFly Mambo und dann Matrix Board zur Schulung hatte, gemietet. Danach kam ein F2  Hornet mit 140 Litern, abwechselnd mit einem Mistral Explosion, auch 140 Liter, gemietet und ausgeliehen. Mein erstes Eigenes war dann ein Tabou Rocket 125, und das bin ich 2 Jahre mit grosser (!) Freude gefahren, es wrde auch heute noch passen auf Binnenseen.

Dazwischen war ich einige Male in Dahab, und hab mir in der Anfngerphase mal ein F2 Eliminator mit 115 L geliehen. Ging gar nicht, keine Chance. Heute sind bei gengend Wind Boards um die 80 Liter kein Problem mehr.

Was will ich damit sagen? Kurz: die Lernkurve ist steil, und wenn du zu frh auf ein zu kleines/schmales Board gehst, holst du dir eventuell mehr Frust als Lernerfolg. Darum im Zweifel lieber 10 Liter zu viel als zu wenig, und der Rocket wre sicher ein tolles Board fr dich. Solange du nicht zuverlssig gleitest und wasserstartest, brauchst du mehr Volumen als Surfer, die das einfach knnen.

Segel: 6.7 -7.0m2 reicht. Irgendwas in dem Dreh. NP Hellcat oder Gaastra Remedy/Matrix wre meine subjektive Empfehlung.

Hugh.

David

----------


## paulchen

Hi!
das ausprobieren in einer surfschule ist echt nicht teuer. eine stunde ca. 10 bis 20 und ein halber tag ca. 30-50. aber am besten googelst du dir die surfschulen und deren preise fr die vermietung, fr deine homespot selbst... (ich denke dies ist immer noch gnstiger als ein fehlkauf)
ich wiege 80kg und mein erstes eigenes brett war ein 160l jp x-cite (ich war in etwa auf deinem level). bin damals auch bereits einige male mit einem 130l board gefahren, jedoch habe ich mich damals fr die 160l entschieden, da ich darauf viel besser fahren konnte und vor allem viel schneller die manver (halse, wende, wasserstart,...) lernen konnte. dieses habe ich dann nach einem jahr in ein wesentlich neueres und im besseren zustand befindlichen 130l board getauscht (musste beim tausch 80 drauflegen, war aber jeden cent wert). 
damit will ich, wie bereits amerigo verdeutlichen, dass du mit ein paar liter mehr viel schnellere erfolge hast und deine lernkurve viel schneller ansteigt. aber du musst dir schon selbst klar sein wo deine priortitten liegen (schneller lernerfolg / die grundlagen solide lernen / nur spass haben aber dafr bei jedem manver im wasser liegen). 
ich kenne auch einige surfer die super heizen, jedoch auch nach jahre langer erfahrung noch keine powerhalse schaffen oder den wasserstart nicht gescheit knnen...

gru, paul

----------


## myoldboard

Ok, ihr habt ja recht. :Smile: 
Ich liebe zwar, einfach durch die Gegend zu kurven, aber mich nervt es jetzt schon, fast jedes Mal im Wasser zu landen, wenn ich umdrehen will. Deswegen ist mir halsen etc. lernen auf jeden Fall wichtig!
Also gut. Mein jetziges Brett hat ca 160l glaub ich und ist eben schon sehr riesig und alt und somit schwer und unhandlich.  Jetzt hab ich mir berlegt, dass es jetzt also ein 120l oder so werden soll, wenn das etwas knapp ist, muss ich zum ben manchmal noch auf mein altes und sonst sollte es das hoffentlich schon tun.
Noch eine kleine Frage und dann hr ich hoffentlich endlich bald auf, euch zu nerven:
Wo habt ihr eure gebrauchten Bretter denn gekauft? Ich schau schon viel auf ebay, aber das, was da kein Schrott ist, ist teilweise glaub ich berteuert und relativ rar.
Kleinanzeigen hab ich auch schon gecheckt in Mnchen aber da war nichts dabei.
Gibt es noch eine Seite online, die zu empfehlen ist? Abholen ist bis Hhe Berlin im Moment kein Problem, da mein Freund bald rauffhrt.
Wr super, wenn da jemand was wsste!
Und vielen Dank soweit eh!  :Smile:

----------


## Amerigo

Im Forum der SURF gibt's oft gute Angebote.

Viel Glck!

David

----------


## Pancho

Wchst du noch oder wirst du das Gewicht auf lange Zeit beibehalten? Wiege mehr als 20kg mehr als du und meine Standard Waffe ist ein 130l Shark. Nicht zu gro, als das er je langweilig werden wrde, nicht zu klein, als das er einen nicht sicher nach Hause bringt oder eine Wende nicht gelingt. Wrde dir einen 113l Fanatic Eagle empfehlen oder vielleicht auch den 107l Tabou3s. 120l sind definitiv zu viel fr dein Fliegengewicht. 110l (105l) knnten optimal sein um langfristig Spa zu haben, ohne das das Brett zu gro wird und du gesund gefordert wirst und wenig Frust entsteht.

----------


## lordofchaos

Ich habe nach rund 20 Jahren wieder angefangen. Wiege kappe 100Kg und bin auf den bayerischen Seen mit einem 155L Freerider unterwegs (Mistral Explosion). 
Bei knappen 60 kg denke ich das mit 120l (eventuell gehen auch 110l) gut zurecht kommst. Vorteil, hier bei uns im schnen Bayern ist leider nicht sehr oft viel Wind, somit wirst du mit mehr Volumen (und Segel um die 7m) definitiv fter aufs Wasser kommen.

Brett ausleihen ist an den Voralpenseen nicht leicht, da gibt es nicht so viel Mglichkeiten
Direkt am See
Starnberger See - St. Heinrich (Surfschule Starnberger See www.surfschule-starnbergersee.de)

Walchensee - Windsurf & Bike-Center (Seestr.10 82432 Walchensee - an der Wiese)
http://www.ab-nach-bayern.de/badtoel...ort/surfen.htm

----------


## myoldboard

:Smile: ) Nein ich wachse nicht mehr, ich bin schon 27 und hab seit Jahren dieses Gewicht.

Ja, ich habe mich ja auch eben gewundert, dass ich immer wieder von 80-kg-Menschen lese, die als Anfnger auf 130-140 Litern surfen und dass ich jetzt aber so viel brauch. Ich dachte dann, es ist eben fr das grosse Segel am See und wegen, vielleicht, meine Grsse (177).
Naja, man sieht hier halt, dass jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Aber es beruhigt mich, dass weniger als 120l auch gehen knnten, da die Auswahl an preiswerten, gebrauchten Boards nicht allzu gross ist.
Hab am WE Fanatic geschrieben wegen des Alters von einem Board und die haben mir sehr nett geantwortet und mir eine Hndlerliste geschickt, die schau ich mal durch. 
Danke euch allen schonmal fr die vielen Tips!!

----------


## Amerigo

> Ja, ich habe mich ja auch eben gewundert, dass ich immer wieder von 80-kg-Menschen lese, die als Anfnger auf 130-140 Litern surfen



Lass dich nicht beeindrucken von solchen Angebereien. Ein richtiger Anfnger ohne Vorkenntnisse steht auf einem Schwertbrett mit 160-180 Litern. Die andern fallen bloss runter, lernen nie surfen und gehen dann kiten.

Gruss

David

----------


## myoldboard

Das Schwertbrett mit den 160l hatte ich ja jetzt schon zwei Jahre..

----------


## Amerigo

Sag ich ja: ein Anfnger benutzt idealerweise ein solches Board. Danach wrde ich als erstes Board 'nen 115-120 L Freerider holen, und zwar nicht unbedingt wegem Volumen, sondern wegen der Breite. Klar, du knntest auch auf 105 L runter, aber ... das sind dann schon schmale Boards, die man fahren knnen muss. Frustrationstoleranz ist hier das Stichwort.

Je nachdem, wo du vorwiegend fhrst, knnte eine 2-Board Strategie fr dich richtig sein. Da wrdest du einen grossen Freerider der 120L Klasse fr Schwachwind einsetzen und daneben noch ein Starkwindboard fahren.





> Das Board soll auf den bayerischen Seen UND auf dem Mittelmeer gefahren werden. Wre es ein Problem, wenn es schon ein bichen zum Slalom tendiert?



Das alles wirst du mit einem einzigen Board nicht abdecken knnen. Eines der ganz gelungenen Crossoverboards wre das Tabou 3S, aber mit Slalom auf Binnenseen hat das nichts zu tun.

Gruss

David

----------


## myoldboard

Ja macht Sinn. Unter die 110-115 l wrde ich auch nicht gehen wollen..! Ich denke mir schon, dass ich eines Tages zwei Bretter brauchen werde, aber leider ist es noch nicht so weit,- erstens brauche ich dafr ein grsseres Budget und auch noch etwas Erfahrung.
Das Budget ist das grssere Problem und uuuh, es ist echt nicht einfach ein gebrauchtes Brett zu finden. Ich werde superglcklich sein, wenn ich endlich eins gefunden hab, das erstmal zum weiterlernen passt! 
Die 2003-2007er sind wohl einfach zu gut, oder warum verkauft sie keiner..? :Big Smile:

----------


## Amerigo

Tabou Rocket 115 wr mein Tipp an dich, fahr ich selber. Oder Fanatic Eagle, JP X-Cite Ride, sowas halt. In der Grsse 115 sind die halt nicht sooooooooo verbreitet. In 120-130 findest du das dauernd.

Viel Glck!

David

----------


## Pancho

Du mut halt auch wissen, wie du drauf bist. Wenn du sportlich geschickt bist, wirst du 130l schnell ber sein. Als Standard Leichtwindbrett bei einer Zwei- oder Dreibrettlsung wirst du sobald du dich halbwegs sicher fhlst und trapez-, schlaufen- und wasserstarterprobt bist, sicher fr 110l-115l (wie der Kollege schon sagt: Rocket oder Eagle) prdestiniert sein. Kaufst du jetzt zu gro, wirst du das Brett sicherlich in einem Jahr wieder verkaufen wollen. Wenn das fr dich o.k. ist, dann kannst du auch zu was Grerem greifen.

----------


## myoldboard

Danke euch, das ist echt ein nettes Forum hier!
Ich hab zwar noch nicht viel Ahnung vom surfen, aber einigermassen klar komm ich schon glaub ich (hoff ich), zumindest was Gleichgewicht betrifft. Dinge die mit Gleichgewicht zu tun haben mag ich, ich liebe slackline und wollte mit SUP anfangen hier an den Seen, dann ist mein altes board in Betrieb und ich kann immer auf's Wasser. :Smile:  

Ich klinge wohl wie ein freak, aber im Endeffekt ist es wahrscheinlich nicht mal Geschick bei mir sondern halt der Spass an der Sache!
Deswegen, einerseits stelle ich mir 120 oder 130 l fr die ersten zwei Wochen etwas komfortabler vor, auf der anderen Seite denke ich, wenn ich die ersten Tage berstehe und damit rechne, dass halt nicht alles ganz so geschmiert luft, wird es mit einem 110 -115 vielleicht hnlich sein wie mit meinem Monsterboard letztes Jahr die ersten Tage. 
Es stimmt halt mit der Lernkurve und ich hoffe einfach, dass ich auf einem 110 -115 nicht drei Wochen herumschleichen muss, bevor ich anfangen kann wieder eine Halse zu ben. :Big Smile: 

Das Rocket habe ich auch schon im Blick wie ein JP im Moment. Aber leider leider ist echt nicht viel los mit 110 und 115ern..!

Viele Grsse!

----------


## Amerigo

Schau einfach auf die Breite der Boards. Ein 2010er Tabou Rocket 115 hat 66cm ... das ist schon sehr gemtlich. Mit 64cm vor 2010 war das Board schon anspruchsvoller. Unter 61 wirst du kaum klarkommen, bei aller Motivation nicht.

Darum finde ich, es lohnt sich eher, die Manver wie Wende und Halse richtig sauber zu lernen, bevor man auf kleinere Boards geht. Sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass man's nie richtig lernt.

Gruss

David

----------


## tigger1983

was auch ne idee wert ist, wre ein freestyl board. Keine angst da musste jetzt nichts knnen um das fahren zu drfen  :Wink: 
Die Boards sind en stck breiter als der Freeride shape, auerdem ist das volumen schn central gehalten.
Boards in der 110l klasse haben schon knapp 70cm breite...
Auerdem sind die dinger meistens in leichtbauweise konstruiert, bei den Freeridern muss man da erst auf die LTD version greifen. (wer schleppt schon gerne?!) 
Am besten testen, und auch umsonst kannst du das zeug auf surffestivals. Da gibts genug von, ist halt immer nur die frage ob man dann zeit und wind hat  :Wink: 
Einige beispiele wren: Makkum, Browersdam, Fehmarn.
Noch zu den Kaufmglichkeiten. Hier das Fourm hat eine gute gebraucht sektion, besser als in der Surf weil bersichtlich...

Also einfach mal alles testen, dann weiste was du willst, und was nicht...
P.S: Nicht so sehr die Motive in die Bewertung einziehen  :Wink:

----------


## myoldboard

Guter Tip, danke!
Kme z.B. ein Mistral Twister von 2002 in Frage? Ich weiss, ist nicht mehr neu, aber dafr leicht (!!  :Big Smile: ), 67cm breit und 254 lang bei 117 Litern.
Was denkt ihr, wie lange knnte man mit so einem "alten Herren" glcklich werden?  :Smile: 
Er sagt mir halt auch zu, weil man auf ihm anscheinend bequem grssere Segel fahren kann was nicht egal ist hier an den Seen. 
Hab nur Bedenken wegen des Alters, SO gut kenne ich mich mit den shapes dann auch nicht aus..

----------


## tigger1983

glaube nicht das das board so verkehr sein wird, testen wre natrlich optimum...
Darf man denn fragen was die kiste kosten soll?
Sollte bei dem Alter ja nicht so teuer sein...
Und restliches Zeug haste schon?

gre

----------


## myoldboard

Hat noch keinen Preis und geht in zwei Tagen weg. Klar, ein normaler freerider wre mir natrlich lieber, aber ich finde und finde keinen mit den zu mir passenden Massen, der schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
Nee, restliches Zeug hab ich noch nicht bzw. halt in alt. Die Gabelbume kann man evtl noch verwenden..

----------


## myoldboard

p.s.  :Smile:  Der jp freeride carve wre mir lieber, aber der hat nur 104 l und ist genau 62cm breit.

----------


## Amerigo

Ich weiss ja nicht .... richtig Surfen kannst du ja (noch) nicht ..... mach's dir nicht schwer mit Freestyle-Boards, sondern nimm am besten 'nen klassischen Freerider. Man muss es sich nicht noch extra schwer machen, finde ich.

Tabou Rocket oder Fanatic Eagle. Was anderes kann man dir kaum empfehlen. Und ehrlich gesagt, wenn Geld fr dich ein Thema ist, dann such dir besser 'nen Mistral Explosion oder JP X-Cite Ride in 120 Litern. Auf 'nen guten 105-115 wartest du zu lange, das bringt jetzt mitten in der Saison eher nichts.

Gruss

David

----------


## tigger1983

achso also eb
zur orientierung hatte die letzten monate mal "aktuelle" freestyler von 06-08 beobachtet ... die lagen im bereich von 350-500 euro. 
Auch wenn es andere Meinungen gibt, kann dir nur empfehlen mal alles zu testen, kann mir wirklich vorstellen das nen freestyler zu dir passt, gerade weil du etwas suchst das frh gleitet...
Im topspeed wirste damit wohl keinen blumentopf gewinnen, aber das ist meiner meinung nach in dem bereich eh sekundr...

----------


## Amerigo

Boards ausleihen ist eh' immer 'ne gute Idee. Am Meer fahre ich auch 'n ganz anderes Board (JP FSW) als auf'm See (Rocket).

Gruss

David

----------


## myoldboard

Also erstmal auf's neue, vielen vielen Dank euch, dass ihr euch so lange mit einem Anfnger wie mir abgebt und so viele Tips beisteuert!!! So viel feedback htt ich nie erwartet!  :Smile: 

Wenn ich in nchster Zeit irgendwie zum Ausprobieren kommen sollte, werde ich das machen, ich glaube das wrde schon viel bringen, weil nachdem ich nur dieses Slalom Board kenne mit einem mega schwerden 6.4er Segel habe ich berhaupt keine Vorstellung davon, wie sich neuere Boards anfhlen.
Nur leider (naja eigentlich nicht leider) studiere ich Musik und Prfungen stehen vor der Tr, weswegen ich die nchsten 3-4 Wochen schwer einen ganzen Tag weggkomme.=( 
Meine verdammte Saison fngt also sauspt an, aber besser spt als nie und so lange werde ich auf ebay lauern, ob etwas meinen Weg kreuzt, da ich riskieren kann..!

Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall bescheid sagen, wenn ich was hab! Danke nochmal!!

----------


## myoldboard

So, ich habe mir jetzt ein Fanatic Cross 110L gekauft, das schon 7 Jahre alt ist, aber anscheinend noch gut in Schuss und vor allem superbillig war. 
Leider kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen, weil es noch verschickt werden muss. Hoffe alles klappt und ich kann bald mehr dazu sagen, danke auf jeden Fall euch allen nochmal!

----------


## Pancho

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Habe mir heute auch ein Brett gegnnt, allerdings 80l. Das mu aber auch noch heil hier ankommen. Viele Gre!

----------


## myoldboard

Danke! :Smile:  Ich bin echt gespannt, wie ich am Anfang zurecht komme. Leider kriege ich das Board fr meinen Urlaub genau zu spt, also bin ich nochmal mit meinem alten Brett auf dem Meer. Aber so hab ich wenigstens die Gelgenheit, noch etwas fitter zu werden vor dem Umstieg..!
Hoffe, dein Brett wird auch ein Erfolg,-
viele Grsse zurck!

----------


## Exocoetidae

Als ich mit Surfen anfing, habe ich immer wieder bei denen - die mir wie Profis vorkamen - um Rat nachgefragt, welche Boardgre fr den Anfang wohl perfekt wre. Also um Spa zu haben, ein Gefhl fr das Brett zu entwickeln, Wende, Beachstart, Trapezfahren, Halse, schnelle Wende und Schlaufenfahren zu lernen. Die blichen Antworten waren, da die meisten Leute wohl direkt von der Schulungsviper mit 220 l auf Bretter zwischen 80 und 105 l umgestiegen waren und alles was grer als 115 wre, sei ja ohnehin was fr Sonntagsfahrer. Ok dachte ich mir, so viel Talent habe ich nicht und weil ich nie mache, was man mir sagt, kaufte ich mir gleich mal ein BIC 148 l. Damit hatte ich Spa, mute keine Leihgebhren zahlen und lernte sicher alle wichtigen Manver.

Was ich aber immer wieder leise lchelnd beobachte sind jungsche Kerle, die mit kleinen Brettern standesgem ziemlich flink hin- und hersurfen, aber kaum ein Manver stehen - also eher gar keins.  Und wenn ich dann die Gelegenheit auf ein Gesprch habe, hre ich immer und immer wieder die gleichen Tipps zu kleinen Boards und Anfngern.

----------


## Wolfman

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Fr myoldboard ist's ja nun schon durch, ich hoffe er hat viel Spass mit dem Board. Ich war lngst kein Anfnger mehr, als ich von meinem alten F2 Slalom Comet 315 (149 l, 63,5 cm breit) auf was neueres umsteigen wollte. Da kam natrlich auch der Rat, 40 Liter mehr als das Krpergewicht reiche gut fr Schotstart und gengend Stabilitt. Hab also 115 Liter (Hifly Madd, 65 cm breit oder so) probiert. Das reichte aber nicht. Nicht die Breite war das Problem (hatte ja vorher auch nicht mehr), sondern der Auftrieb, seitlich und vorn. Bei Kabbelwellen und grerem Segel war das ganze extrem kipplig und ich hatte keinen Spa. Hab mich dann fr ein 130er X-Cite Ride entschieden. Das passt jetzt wunderbar und deckt fr mich einen groen Windbereich ab, auf sddeutschen Seen wie auch auf dem MM oder sogar mal Atlantik. Wenn jemand aber noch fast Anfnger ist, wrde ich ihm bei meinem Gewicht zu 140-150 Litern raten. Mit dem hat er auf den Seen auch mit grerem Knnen noch jederzeit Spa.

HL - Wolfman

----------


## Exocoetidae

Das X-Cite Ride konnte ich im letzten Urlaub am Gardasee fahren. Hat mich total berzeugt und man kann solche Board nur allen Anfngern empfehlen, die sich was Gutes kaufen mchten. Meine Empfehlung wre immer das RRD FireRide mit 135 l. Da fhlt man sich wohl, kann sich auf die Manver konzentrieren und wenn es darum geht, bei einem  Rennen mithalten zu knnen, ist man bestens gerstet.

----------

